# So this happened



## MikeinSC (Jan 5, 2016)

This isn't the first time I've come across this and I haven't a clue what causes this. But its interesting enough to me that I thought I'd share. 

Here's the facts with this. The Silmar41, age of catalyst, catalyst amount, ambient temp, cure time, mold release agent, are all the same. They were even placed side by side in the mold stand/holder upper. 

The differences between the two, besides the obvious, is that they were poured into their respective molds about 20 seconds from each other. 

The one on the left is more than half liquid, one on the right is solid with some surface deformation. I've had this happen with or without the use of a mold release agent as well.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh the world of casting! Possibly not completely mixed? Stirred? 

Bummer!


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 5, 2016)

The same thing happens when I am mixing a patch with Granite dust and epoxy.
What I have found is that there is some 'glue' that didn't get mixed or dust that wasn't completely mixed into the patch.  With epoxy, you can wait for days and it still won't matter.
It happens to me when I get into a rush and am trying to hurry before things start to set/cure.  Life goes on and I have learned from the mistakes like this......LOL

Better luck with your next pour.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 5, 2016)

Both are from the same pour as well


----------



## SteveG (Jan 5, 2016)

Casting Gremlins, possibly lurking just out of sight, to the left of your work bench.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 5, 2016)

Failure is just part of casting. Trash the bad ones and move on. But, yes, it is frustrating to cast several (snake skin ) blanks and they are all perfect. Then, make another run, doing EVERYTHING the EXACT same way and they are all failures. We do understand and we do wish we had the answers for you (and us).
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 5, 2016)

I've become well acquainted with casting failures. Especially in the past few months because I am now casting for more than just myself, so the volume has gone up. Just recently, I had to trash a bit more than 100 blanks due to some problems. Not fun when the cost is considered but more than valuable in a learning lesson.


----------

